# Do ju nim Ji Han Jae



## shadowdragon (Jan 26, 2003)

Is there anyone who have attended his seminar? He is coming to Finland for a weekend seminar in early March. I can ask of course the instructor(s) what it is like, but would still like to know people's experiences about him. Thanks :asian:


----------



## greendragon (Jan 26, 2003)

I have attended several of Doju Nim Ji Han Jae's seminars for quite a few years now and I highly recommend the experience,, regardless of what your rank or level of training you will learn a lot.  Doju Nim Ji has a keen sense of fixing your basic movement and has forgotten more Hapkido than all of us on this board will ever know combined.  If you have any specific questions about his seminars or training, just ask, I would love to help you out on this,,,,
                                    Michael Tomlinson
                                    4th Dan Master Instructor
                                    World Sin Moo Hapkido


----------



## shadowdragon (Jan 26, 2003)

I am just thinking how does the show the techniques, in a harder or softer way.... and what kind of things does he teach in his seminars usually. I am really interested of course going there, but at the same time quite nervous... I mean the founder of the style and I am just a beginner...  

Anyway, thanks for any information you can give about his seminars :asian:


----------



## greendragon (Jan 26, 2003)

Basically Doju Nim Ji teaches a two day seminar, I have been to some that lasted 8 to 9 hours a day and I have been to some that lasted 6 to 7 hours a day..
Basic curriculum layout out is this:

1st day: Sin Moo Hapkido philosopy
              Hapkido Joint locks
These joint locks include basic eight, high eight, and a series of techniques from every grab you can imagine.
Each joint lock has 3 versions, 1, defensive==you being grabbed
2. from a punch==you being attacked 3,offensive==you initiating the attack, 
If there is time left he usually adds some weapon techniques and or weapon disarming.,

2nd day: Sin Moo Kicking

These include basic 25 kicks plus tons of variations, every kick has at least 5 different variation in the stepping patterns.  Sometimes he goes over all of this and sometimes he doesn't.
All kinds of variations on back spinning heel kicks,, 
Kicking drills that develop your agility and power.
Several variations on jump kicks including several drills involving jumping over obstacles.
Several variations on low spinning heel kicks and low roundhouse kicks.
If there is time left he usually adds some weapon techniques and or weapon disarming.
More Sin Moo Hapkido philosopy.

Now if this sounds overwhelming, just relax, you can go at your own level and pace and it is not run like a boot camp.  Doju Nim Ji expects you to try hard and do your best but he is friendly and understands the different levels of peoples abilities and physical limits,,, you'll do fine.. have fun and don't miss it, it will be well worth it.
Doju Nim usually demonstrates on the upper belts that can take good falls so don't worry about him being brutal.  He is cool and very easy to get a grasp on mentally.. he does not act like some pompous figurehead, but don't stand with your hands on your hips while he is demonstrating techniques and don't yawn while watching him or talk while he is talking, he doesn't like  those mannerisms and considers them to be disrespectful. Anything else just let me know...
                                         Michael Tomlinson


----------



## greendragon (Jan 28, 2003)

I just got my new website up and running, I will be adding a ton of extra stuff on there in the near future, there are lots of pics of Doju Nim Ji Han Jae on there,,, check it out and tell me what you think,,, good or bad!  I also have a list of a lot of the Sin Moo curruculum sheets that I go by,, feel free to copy them, although they won't help you out much unless you know the techniques to begin with...    
                       Michael Tomlinson


http://zdragon.bitbytenibble.com


----------



## Chris from CT (Jan 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by greendragon _
> *I just got my new website up and running... *



Hey Mike.  It looks great!  

I been wanted to ask you something and seeing the artwork on your site reminded me...

In-between getting tossed around the room at the last GM Ji seminar at Mike McCarty's, I noticed a portrait of Choi, Yong-Sul.  I could have sworn that someone told me you drew that.  Is that true?

Take care


----------



## greendragon (Jan 28, 2003)

Hey Chris,
Yeah that is one of my drawings,, It took me quite a while to do that one!  When Harry Whalen came down to Florida to do a seminar with us back in 92 and test me for my 1st dan, I was learning Hapkido off of one of Harry's first students who had moved to Florida, his name is Steve Mortel,, well I drew that portrait of Choi to give to Harry as a gift from our dojang to him,, since then Mike M. has inherited the drawing and it makes me feel good that he still has it and displays it at his dojang...
                                                  Michael Tomlinson


----------



## shadowdragon (Feb 7, 2003)

Thanks for the hints.. I wouldn't dare to stand hands on my hips or talk when he is talking...  I saw some of the pics on the website of your school. It seems Gm Ji personally conducts the exercises, I mean even holds the 'pads' up when someone is kicking them, am I right ? If so, it is really good of course, but I'd be so nervous to do techniques just in front of him....  (embassared) Haven't made up my mind about going to the seminar yet...


----------



## greendragon (Feb 7, 2003)

Yes he holds the pads, gives you instructions, fixes your technique for you and all without any hint of mean attitude or "I am better than you" feeling, you should definately go,  you will not feel embarassed no matter what your level is, and by the way, no one is perfect, I have millions of things I need to work on and so does everybody I know so don't worry about looking bad or embarrassed just use the opportunity to get better at Hapkido and life and learn from and meet a legend,,I guarantee you will kick yourself in the rear if you don't go and then don't get another chance,,, to quote George Allen "a famous footbal coach",,, "the future is NOW"  so don't let it get away,,,,
                                         Michael Tomlinson


----------



## shadowdragon (Feb 8, 2003)

You are right of course and I have this thought also that I do want to meet a legend and learn from a legend. I just try to build up courage during the next four weeks


----------



## greendragon (Feb 8, 2003)

I know how you feel I was nervous the first time I worked out with him, but afterwards you'll look back and say hey that wasn't bad at all, what was I worried about?
                                                    Michael Tomlinson


----------



## shadowdragon (Feb 8, 2003)

It seems I wouldn't get another chance, I heard that this is his last European tournee... :wah:


----------



## Hal (May 19, 2003)

mike , Chris 

The picture mike is talking about is hanging in my Dojang the mudo academy  behind my desk ,

When i was at the last semionar I had it with me . It was a gift to me and WILL NOT BE PASSED ON>>>>>>




             Hal


----------

